# Woran erkennt man die Spielzeit bei Gothic3, und gibt es einen Schrittzähler?



## fanta4000 (3. Mai 2007)

*Woran erkennt man die Spielzeit bei Gothic3, und gibt es einen Schrittzähler?*

Hallo
Ich spiele schon seit Wochen immer mal wieder Gothic3! Kann man irgendwo erkennen wie lange die wirkliche Spielzeit ist? Unter speichern steht nur das Datum!

Die Welt ist ja wahnsinnig groß. Ich habe gerade erst Xardas gefunden! Ich laufe mir echt die Hacken wund! Aber das gehört wohl dazu*g*! Weiß jemand wie groß die Welt von Gothic3 in Wirklichkeit wäre? Vielleicht so groß wie Hamburg oder so?

Ansonsten macht das Spiel spaß,außer das ich mich oft verlaufe!

Gruß
fanta


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Woran erkennt man die Spielzeit bei Gothic3, und gibt es einen Schrittzähler?*



			
				fanta4000 am 03.05.2007 00:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich spiele schon seit Wochen immer mal wieder Gothic3! Kann man irgendwo erkennen wie lange die wirkliche Spielzeit ist? Unter speichern steht nur das Datum!


 also, es steht da in klammern das speicherdatum, daneben steht dann, was für uhrzeit und tag es in der Gothic3-welt ist.

leider weiß ich nicht genau, wieviele gothic3-minuten wievielen echten entsprechen. hab grad mal gestetet: 

c.a. 50 gothic minuten waren nach 4min vorbei. 

also 60 G3 minuten, eine G3-stunde sind etwa 5 echte minuten.

das heißt ein gothic3-tag dauert 120 echte minuten = 2 stunden.


aber nur grob... hab es halt versucht, zu messen, und ich weiß nicht, ob die zeit bei G3 linear ist oder je nach situation nicht... und deine spielzeit, wenn du mal neu nachgeladen hast, die ist da natürlich nicht dabei... 


wenn du also zB nen speicherstand von 12:00h an tag 10 hast, dann hast du 10x120 + 12*5 echte minuten gespielt, also 1260 minuten = 21 Stunden. sofern die story bei tag 0 und 0h anfing (weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr genau), sonst musst du ein bisschen abziehen, wenn es zB um 6h morgens begann.


wegen des weg-messens weiß ich nix....


----------



## TheMadman (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Woran erkennt man die Spielzeit bei Gothic3, und gibt es einen Schrittzähler?*

Bei den Vorgängern waren 10 Spielminuten eine "reale" Minute. Also ein Tag im Spiel dauert eine Stunde. 
Wahrscheinlich haben die PB den Zeitverlauf der riesigen Spielwelt angepasst


----------



## Homerclon (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Woran erkennt man die Spielzeit bei Gothic3, und gibt es einen Schrittzähler?*



			
				Herbboy am 03.05.2007 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> fanta4000 am 03.05.2007 00:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gibts nur ein Problem, wenn man den Held schlafen legt wird die Zeit vorgestellt(wirklich nur die Zeit und der Sonnenstand, alle NPCs bleiben an ihrer letzten Position).
Also müsste man, je nachdem wie oft man den Helden schlafen geschickt hat, Zeit abziehen. Aber dann kommt es noch darauf an wann man den Helden schlafen schickt. Also ein schlechter weg um die Spielzeit heraus zu finden.



			
				TheMadman am 03.05.2007 07:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Vorgängern waren 10 Spielminuten eine "reale" Minute. Also ein Tag im Spiel dauert eine Stunde.
> Wahrscheinlich haben die PB den Zeitverlauf der riesigen Spielwelt angepasst


Nein wurde sie nicht, die InGame Zeit läuft noch genauso schnell wie in den Vorgängern.


----------



## Natschlaus (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Woran erkennt man die Spielzeit bei Gothic3, und gibt es einen Schrittzähler?*

Also ich hab Xfire drauf und schau dort immer unter Mein Profil nach, wie lang ich gebraucht habe, um gewisse Spiele durchzuspielen.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## Figkregh (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Woran erkennt man die Spielzeit bei Gothic3, und gibt es einen Schrittzähler?*



			
				TheMadman am 03.05.2007 07:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Vorgängern waren 10 Spielminuten eine "reale" Minute. *Also ein Tag im Spiel dauert eine Stunde.*


Wie soll denn das gehen   ??
10 Spielminuten = 1 reale Minute
1 Spielstunde = 6 reale Minuten
1 Spieltag = 6*24 reale Minuten = 144 reale Minuten = 2 reale Stunden und 24 Minuten     
Mit welcher Rechnung kommt man auf 1h für einen Spieltag   ?
Hast du im Spiel geschlafen ? Dann wäre der Spieltag nämlich schneller vergangen   !
Oder hat das Gothic-Universum eine andere Zeitmessung und ein Gothic-Spieltag ist nur 10 Gothic-Stunden lang   
Möge man dir deine Unwissenheit vergeben   !


----------



## light-clocker (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Woran erkennt man die Spielzeit bei Gothic3, und gibt es einen Schrittzähler?*



			
				fanta4000 am 03.05.2007 00:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand wie groß die Welt von Gothic3 in Wirklichkeit wäre?



ca. 18-20 km², Oblivion hat 24


----------



## fanta4000 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Woran erkennt man die Spielzeit bei Gothic3, und gibt es einen Schrittzähler?*

Danke für eure Antworten! Ich meine bei Gothic2 wurde die reine Spielzeit beim Speichern angezeigt, schade das es beim dritten Teil nicht ist! 

Viele Grüße
fanta


----------



## Figkregh (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Woran erkennt man die Spielzeit bei Gothic3, und gibt es einen Schrittzähler?*



			
				fanta4000 am 06.05.2007 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für eure Antworten! Ich meine bei Gothic2 wurde die reine Spielzeit beim Speichern angezeigt, schade das es beim dritten Teil nicht ist!
> fanta



Bei Gothic II gab´s auch noch eine Zeitanzeige im Tagebuch  , das bei G3 eher einem Protokoll ähnelt   !
Das wahren noch Zeiten ...   !


----------

